# cannot boot into crunchbang, no bootloader detected



## doomgiver (Apr 9, 2011)

*[SOLVED]cannot boot into crunchbang, no bootloader detected*

i messed around with my windows 7 boot file, and on restarting, it didnt boot, and quit.

i downloaded an iso of xfce4 crunchbang 10 "STATLER" R20110207, and put it on a usb drive.

i had 3 partitions on a 1tb disk. 50, 600, 300 gb resp. (and, a 100 mb part., hidden ???)
win7 was on the 50 gb part, the 600 and 300gb contain just data.

i wiped out the 50 gb and 100 mb part ( i think the 100 mb had a mbr) and installed crunchbang on it (manual, single part for home and others(good for noobs)) it went fine, and in the end, it asked me to install the (mbr?bootloader?wut?), i selected yes and continue.

it then told me to remove install media(usb) and reboot, which i did. now the comp wont boot, BUT, it boots the crunchbang usb just fine.

i've tried this 2 times already, so someone please help me out.

=====DATA=====
.live #! says "sda3 is dirty, boot to win & chkdsk"
.on booting, i get (set to usb boot, rescue usb inserted ):
try (hd0,0) : Extended
try (hd0,1) : NTFS5 : no glrdr
try (hd0,2) : NTFS5 : no glrdr
try (hd0,3) : invalid or null
try (hd0,4) : EXT2  <<<<--- wtf??? i used ext4

and it doesnt even show this much when i boot without a usb.

i used minilinux(riplinux) from hiren's bootcd, and it showed(before installing) the 50 gb as sda3, 600gb as sda4, 300gb as sda5, usb's as sdb and sdc.

------------------------------------
i just want a functional os on the 50 gb part. im willing to install arch linux/any other distro on it. if possible, please post step by step process.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2011)

I think you will have to use Gparted to first-
format partition into recognisable format.

Then install the required os.

also, I tell you to try this-

Insert Win 7 dvd and click repair then click fix the boot.

Will bring your boot loader back.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 9, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I think you will have to use Gparted to first-
> format partition into recognisable format.
> 
> Then install the required os.
> ...



windows is gone, im not sad. i DID "delete" the 50 gb partition using gparted, then i ran the installer, and manually told it to use the 50 gb space for one combined home and os(ext4, should i use ext3???). it craeted a ~50 gb partition and a ~1 gb swap, and the boot flag was set on the 50 gb one.

eh, donot want win7 any more, i already got it on my laptop, fed up with it.

thanks for reply
==============================================


i ran the live disk (off usb) and ran gparted.
gparted shows :

sda1 (extended) 50gb <<<-- no boot flag
      sda5 ext4 47gb
      sda6 linux-swap 1gb
sda2 ntfs 500gb D
sda3 ntfs 400gb E
unallocated 2mb

there was no boot flag.
when i tried "manage flags", the boot optio of sda1 was off. i checked it, and 3 errors popped up.
"failed to mount "51G Volume" enclosing drive for the volume is locked"
"failed to mount D enclosing drive for the volume is locked"
"failed to mount E enclosing drive for the volume is locked"

please write something!!! im not able to get any answers!!!
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*EDIT :
problem solved.*

main problem : extended partition not set as "boot", or "boot" flag was missing.

cure : load live usb, use gparted to add boot flag to partition.


another problem : its hung at the "#!" logo screen after booting.

im able to boot into safe/recovery mode.

safe/recovery mode command line : type exit.
this quits to the login screen.

lol, problem solved.

lock thread, please!!!


----------

